# Are Interval searches with DRI points Deposit First or Request First?



## bobpark56 (Jun 8, 2017)

Are the Interval searches we make with DRI points "Deposit First" or "Request First?" There does not seem to be any specific unit involved, as that does not seem to happen until after a match is found and we agree to accept it.


----------



## youppi (Jun 8, 2017)

bobpark56 said:


> Are the Interval searches we make with DRI points "Deposit First" or "Request First?" There does not seem to be any specific unit involved, as that does not seem to happen until after a match is found and we agree to accept it.


Request first only


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 9, 2017)

It does not appear you have this right. I just found the relevant paragraph if DRI's The Club brochure. Quote:
"In the event of a cancellation, II retains the points used and allows the member to make an alternative booking for anything up to one year, providing sufficient notice has been given by the member. Full details of II’s cancellation policy can be found at Intervalworld.com or in the annual II directory."

That sure sounds like "deposit first" to me, as interval retains your DRI points.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 9, 2017)

The Policy mentions covers the situation when there is a cancellation - which infers or means there was,an original Reservation.


----------



## youppi (Jun 9, 2017)

bobpark56 said:


> It does not appear you have this right. I just found the relevant paragraph if DRI's The Club brochure. Quote:
> "In the event of a cancellation, II retains the points used and allows the member to make an alternative booking for anything up to one year, providing sufficient notice has been given by the member. Full details of II’s cancellation policy can be found at Intervalworld.com or in the annual II directory."
> 
> That sure sounds like "deposit first" to me, as interval retains your DRI points.


If you book something and you cancel it after the exchange has been confirmed then you will get a replacement week valid for 1 year and you lose the exchange fee. If you cancel it in less than 60 days of check-in then you will also limited to search during the flexchange window (59 days and less). You will not recover your points because you have done an exchange.
Until you book something, you always request first with an equivalent of a 4 bdrm peak season premium resort (12,000 pts) whatever the number of points you own.
You don't need to (you can't) deposit points in II to do a manual search and OGS compared to some others point systems where you need to deposit points.


----------

